# She just will not eat



## alexblfc (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a 16 month old springer spaniel/border collie called Lucy and a massive problem, she won't eat. I have tried every food on the market and for the first two days she eats it fine, but after that she won't eat it. It's getting ridiculous now. I've had many dogs in the past and have never had this problem. So I searched online and saw somewhere that dogs can go up to 3 days without food, and to leave dry food down and just let her eat when she gets hungry. That was 8 days ago and she hasn't touched it and now I'm getting really worried that she will just collapse because she just won't eat. I don't want to give her another food and just give in because then she will just do it all the time knowing I'll just give in and feed her something else. I'm tight on money at the moment and buying different food every other day is really stripping me of money. Someone help please. Thanks, Alex


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

alexblfc said:


> I have a 16 month old springer spaniel/border collie called Lucy and a massive problem, she won't eat. I have tried every food on the market and for the first two days she eats it fine, but after that she won't eat it. It's getting ridiculous now. I've had many dogs in the past and have never had this problem. So I searched online and saw somewhere that dogs can go up to 3 days without food, and to leave dry food down and just let her eat when she gets hungry. That was 8 days ago and she hasn't touched it and now I'm getting really worried that she will just collapse because she just won't eat. I don't want to give her another food and just give in because then she will just do it all the time knowing I'll just give in and feed her something else. I'm tight on money at the moment and buying different food every other day is really stripping me of money. Someone help please. Thanks, Alex


8 days if she has had nothing at all is a worry, Is she on dried? You could try wetting it with a little warm water if you dont give her that usually. Or rub in a little wet food so its coated, and maybe even add warm water to make a gravy. Wet food is sometimes better if you warm it slightly in the microwave to get the aroma going and make it more enticing. Maybe if you try the same foods served in different ways, and rotate them so its something different/different flavours that will encourage. Also some dogs are weird in what they like to eat off/from. Maybe try a different medium bowl or even a shallow human plate/dish you never know. Or there is nothing to stop you putting in a few human scraps, like any left over meat or vegetables to add interest and a different smell without adding any extra costs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just as an afterthought, has she always been like this? I know you mentioned its been 8 days, but if suddenly this has come on and she had a really good appetite before then maybe it would be an idea to get a vet check, If its sudden there could be a medical reason for lack of appetite.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Second the above. I'd get her checked with the vet, then if she gets the all clear then stick to the tough love.

Try wet food, some dogs just don't like dry. But if she eats it for a few days, then stops she's basically just pushing her luck.


----------



## alexblfc (Oct 4, 2010)

I have tried adding bits of ham chicken etc, things she loves as treats but when I put it in her food she won't touch it. I took her to the vets last week and they said she had no health problems. I have tried leaving down wet food but the problem is wet food goes nasty and if the window open flies will probably land on it. Thanks for your responses. I have no more ideas on how to conquer this. I'm not sure but as I got her as a rescue dog and she was badly treated in her old home she may associate eating with being told off or hit. You never know what went on where she used to live so i don't want to be too hard on her.


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

My mums JRT is exactly the same way, we find she eats better after a big walk but still isnt great, so I will follow this as I have no idea sorry!

Could it be you hovering in the first couple of days to see if she eats? Then once you leave her to it she won't? our Shiba goes through phases of wanting a witness for dinner but pilchards tend to short circuit this!

Hope someone can help


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

oh golly please keep us updated on how the poor thing gets on. have you tried oats with uncooked egg through it. chicken and rice. (only going with what my friend did for hers). my friends dog had to be fed by hand when she first got it, wet food , it too was a rescue dog. didn't take too long to come away from that habbit though. i would get a second opinion if this persists. best of luck.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Have you tried Wainwrights trays from Pets at Home? Most of the dogs on here seem to love them and you can warm them in the microwave. It might be worth trying a couple of trays first...... or Naturediet from PAH. Good luck!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

alexblfc said:


> I have tried adding bits of ham chicken etc, things she loves as treats but when I put it in her food she won't touch it. I took her to the vets last week and they said she had no health problems. I have tried leaving down wet food but the problem is wet food goes nasty and if the window open flies will probably land on it. Thanks for your responses. I have no more ideas on how to conquer this. I'm not sure but as I got her as a rescue dog and she was badly treated in her old home she may associate eating with being told off or hit. You never know what went on where she used to live so i don't want to be too hard on her.


Don't just leave it down. Put it doen for 15 mins. If she doesnt eat it, pick it up and don't feed anything at all till next meal time.

If the vet has given her the all clear then she really is just pushing her luck. And by swapping foods, adding things etc you're teaching her by not eating, you'll jump to it and swap. Don't. Pick a decent wet (it smells better, dogs go a lot by smell), nature diet, natures harvest, wainwrights. Maybe the fish naturediet? Put some down, if she doesn't eat it, pick it up after 15 mins and feed nothing at all till next meal. Do the same again.

You now need to undo all the fussing and teach her that if she doesn't eat what you put down, she gets nothing at all.

Novak did this when he was six months, vet suggested doing the above. He missed three more meals, that was it.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

She gets treats I take it and eats those without problems? If so how many?
I know it sounds hard but denying her those treats may be the solution. Dogs like to play us as the soppy things we are and get away with it frequently. If she has no treats she will get hungry and eat. I'm also of the opinion that you should only allow a short window for feeding time to encourage her to eat when you want her to. If she doesn't eat, she goes hungry for a few hours.

I know it sounds harsh in the short term. Long term it may be better for both her and your relationship with her.


----------



## alexblfc (Oct 4, 2010)

She gets 1 dental chew per day and a small slice of ham when she is good out on walks ( not very often mind). So i don't think i'm over treating at all. I'm going to buy some wet food tonight an d try leaving for 15 mins and picking it up if she doesn't eat it. We shall see how low she likes it for :/


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

alexblfc said:


> She gets 1 dental chew per day and a small slice of ham when she is good out on walks ( not very often mind). So i don't think i'm over treating at all. I'm going to buy some wet food tonight an d try leaving for 15 mins and picking it up if she doesn't eat it. We shall see how low she likes it for :/


Can you get to a Pets at Home? I would try either the Wainwrights Lamb trays of wet food or the Naturediet Lamb. Warm it very slightly in the microwave to release the smell (just for 30 seconds or so) and let her sniff it first. Fingers crossed - let us know how she gets on!! Claire


----------



## alexblfc (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah i'm just about to go down to Pets at home. i will buy Wainwrights lamb as someone else recommended it also. I'll have a go putting it in the microwave. we'll see  fingers crossed she actually eats it. Here is a pic btw


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just one other thought as I notice she was a rescue and possibly ill treated.
Are you there when she eats? If so just a suggestion but maybe put her somewhere she is usually confortable and leave her in complete privacy and go out the room. If somethings occured in her earlier life, she maybe happier eating alone. If You leave her alone, them possibly try it the other way, If you sit down to eat have you tried feeding her at the same time you eat? Eating can be a sociable thing with some dogs.
Other than this maybe try feeding her after you eat. If at the moment you feed her before you.


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

We have a springer too who is 15 months old now and the fussiest little eater I've ever known. We have had him from a pup, when he was riddled with worms, and he has had eating 'issues' ever since.
He has to be coaxed into eating, will only eat if someone is near him - won't touch it if he's on his own, and will only eat under the dining table!
Quirky little creatures.
I sincerely hope you can figure her quirks out very soon. 
Good luck hun - keep us posted.

Em x


----------



## mutlleydodrop (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, I have 2 Cavaliers that when they were young they were exactly the same.
Due to stomach problems when they were younger they spent months on chicken and rice, but when it came to giving them dog food it was a nightmare.
I too would buy food, which they would eat for a couple of days then stop eating so I would buy a different brand, and the same would happen all over again. I must of tried near enough every dog food out there, from Hills to tesco's own.
In the end I mentioned it to my vet and they advised me to put their dinner down for 20 mins. If they didnt eat it I would pick it up and leave it till the next day. They did this for 6 days untill we had a breakthrough and they eat it. I used to stand in the kitchen with them and make myself look busy whilst keeping a sneaky eye them.
Like the vet said, dogs wont starve themselves and they will eat in the end, its a battle of wills. I know its worrying but honestly try it. I have no problems now. I think the key is to play dinner down so its not a big deal, hold your ground and stick to the same food.
Good luck.


----------



## alexblfc (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for your response. I brought Wainwrights Lamb and rice and she ate a whole cans worth this evening, but i guess in the morning and tomorrow evening will be the decider, that's when she normally turns her nose up to it. :mad2: she scoffed it down earlier so maybe this maybe a breakthrough. we will see :confused5:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

alexblfc said:


> Thanks for your response. I brought Wainwrights Lamb and rice and she ate a whole cans worth this evening, but i guess in the morning and tomorrow evening will be the decider, that's when she normally turns her nose up to it. :mad2: she scoffed it down earlier so maybe this maybe a breakthrough. we will see :confused5:


Be tough. If she doesn't eat, leave it for 15 mins and take it up. And feed nothing at all till next meal time. You know she likes the food, don't let her mess you around.

Good luck, the puppy eyes are killer lol.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

alexblfc said:


> Thanks for your response. I brought Wainwrights Lamb and rice and she ate a whole cans worth this evening, but i guess in the morning and tomorrow evening will be the decider, that's when she normally turns her nose up to it. :mad2: she scoffed it down earlier so maybe this maybe a breakthrough. we will see :confused5:


Glad she's eating it (even for the moment!) Just so you know, you can buy the same foods (Wainwrights Puppy and Adult varieties) in trays as well. Think they're around 80p each or come in boxes of 12 for £8.25. They do lamb, turkey and duck. The trays are often on offer as well as the tins. Just so you know, in case the tins are out of stock or you want to try the trays. Good luck - let us know how you get on! Claire


----------



## alexblfc (Oct 4, 2010)

Good news! She didn't think twice about cleaning her bowl this morning, didn't even heat it up either! Thanks for you guys' advice, hopefully this is the food for her. :thumbup: This evening will be the real test, trying to get her walked and fed before people come round and put her off


----------



## Poodle (Nov 2, 2007)

she probably links food with pain - that could be from former abuse or former unsuitable food. Get in touch with the Markus Muehle rep in the UK - Beate Rothon. A Google search will get her details. Ask for some samples. This is a safe food which although dry does not swell in the stomach and may be more comfortable for her to eat. Will she eat cooked boiled rice with a bit of fish or chicken? Try not to leave her tummy empty as that will only cause her further discomfort.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, Just caught up with this What a lovely dog you have. Great news that she has taken to the WW. Long may it last.
As Claire (Hendry) mentions, the WW trays work out better value for money the only difference is they are higher in fibre (which is good for some dogs). Much firmer and less sloppy than the cans - as you can tell, I prefer them 

I would also give her some credit for her past as SDH suggests. Our old rescue was a superb dog but wouldnt eat either. We tried all foods and nothing hit the spot. My sons took spoons, got down on the floor and pretended to eat with her, sharing the odd spoonful. Bless her, she was so happy with her new world that food was waaaay down on the list. She was so happy eating didnt matter. Once they shared the experience, she was away. She still has me shedding a tear, bless her. It can be hard sometimes when you dont know what their past has been.

Good luck - you have a little diamond there


----------



## alexblfc (Oct 4, 2010)

Surprise surprise, she's not eaten it this evening. Sticking to my guns though, was down for 15 mins and then picked it up and will try again in the :mad2:morning.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

alexblfc said:


> Surprise surprise, she's not eaten it this evening. Sticking to my guns though, was down for 15 mins and then picked it up and will try again in the :mad2:morning.


Just stick to it. Don't let anyone give her treats or anything. She'll soon get the message, if she doesn't eat what you put down. She goes without.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

woohoo glad you seem to have had a breakthrough, fingers crossed it continues. our greyhound was verrryyy fussy when we first got her and wainwrights was the only thing she would eat, I used to buy a pack of trays and mix it with an ordinary mixer. hope it works out for you, good luck!


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Just stick to it. Don't let anyone give her treats or anything. She'll soon get the message, if she doesn't eat what you put down. She goes without.


Problem is that fussy eaters like she will go after pattern 1 meal, skip it, skip it, 1 meal, skip it...
My Max did it. By feeding him dry food I bin more money (food) than you can imagine. Switching food on raw was the best idea ever. He loves it! Since that time (around 6 months now) he skipped only 1 or 2 meals. To make it harder for him I feed cooked food and kibble 
It works!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Andromeda said:


> Problem is that fussy eaters like she will go after pattern 1 meal, skip it, skip it, 1 meal, skip it...
> My Max did it. By feeding him dry food I bin more money (food) than you can imagine. Switching food on raw was the best idea ever. He loves it! Since that time (around 6 months now) he skipped only 1 or 2 meals. To make it harder for him I feed cooked food and kibble
> It works!


was going to say have you considered raw feeding, Roz is now on a raw diet and although its early days shes doing so well on it. I started Roz on chicken wings and drumsticks. thing is you will need to be there when she eats to make sure she chews the bones properly.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

My Rough Collie was a fussy eater for years! You had to be in the room with her, but not make a sound or move. Even then she would often turn her nose up now and then. For years she was just under weight no matter what we tried.

Then she was spayed (she got Pyo ) ... the day after she came home she was like a different dog! In just a few weeks she was slightly over weight  But never missed a single meal and also ate without the fuss of before.

Then when we started raw feeding her not only did she keep eating but she turned into a puppy again :lol: Totally excitable for each meal. Such a happy eater now.

We are currently trying to get some weight off her


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Our first whippet Jasper was like this we even resorted to buying him steak as it was the only thing he would eat. We then got him onto heart which he loved but we couldn't always get.

Eventually he started eating when we got a second whippet and he discovered if he didn't eat his dinner when it was offered the other dog would eat it We also discovered he would only eat if I was in the room OH could be in there but he wouldn't eat until I went in the room to him.


----------



## alexblfc (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I think we might have success. She's eaten it all every mealtime since I started feeding her this food. Thanks a lot for all of your suggestions, really appreciated. At last she eats properly!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

alexblfc said:


> Well I think we might have success. She's eaten it all every mealtime since I started feeding her this food. Thanks a lot for all of your suggestions, really appreciated. At last she eats properly!


Oh brilliant news! Is it still the Wainwrights wet that you're feeding? It's a good food.


----------



## alexblfc (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes wainwrights lamb and rice. Strangely, when I microwave it she won't eat it, so I tried leaving the cans in fridge all the time and she loves it. It seems she prefers cold food to warm


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

alexblfc said:


> Yes wainwrights lamb and rice. Strangely, when I microwave it she won't eat it, so I tried leaving the cans in fridge all the time and she loves it. It seems she prefers cold food to warm


Great news, talk about trial and error, a lot wont eat it cold, you never know with dogs, certainly pays to try everthing you can think of, Ive done things my OH thinks is just plain barmy at times, and its worked, you never know with dogs!! When one of mine wouldnt eat and I started taking it up adding extas and then she would eat it. One day I just took it away gave it a stir and brought it back, and she ate it just "thinking" I had added something. Little devils sometimes you just have to be one step ahead and out wit them.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

alexblfc said:


> Yes wainwrights lamb and rice. Strangely, when I microwave it she won't eat it, so I tried leaving the cans in fridge all the time and she loves it. It seems she prefers cold food to warm


As long as she's eating it, that's the main thing........ if you're feeling brave, you could always try her on another flavour (chicken perhaps?). But maybe just play safe and buy one at a time............ by the way, remember that Wainwrights do a "money-back guarantee" so if your dog doesn't like their food you can have a refund. Hopefully that won't be needed..... but just so you know! Claire


----------

